# Trace Elliot Velocette



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey,

Even after the UPS carrier dropped my amp and destroyed the speaker and tubes, I'm the proud new owner of a Velocette. At least the chassis is well built; I installed fresh tubes today, and ran the amp with an external 4x12 cab. Still works, and it sounds awesome. 

Needless to say, I'm looking for recommendations for a new 10" speakers.

Who has a Velocette? What speaker do you have? 

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have any experience with 10" speakers but I can sympathize with you on how poor UPS' service is. A couple of months ago they smashed up my VHT combo pretty good. To be honest, I don't think you're safe with any courier these days.

I'm glad your amp still works.

J


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You should really post pics of the damage. I'm really trying to wrap my head around how they have damaged the speaker.


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

The amp was dropped from such a height as to shear off the magnet from the speaker cone. It's the only possibility, really. That magnet is VERY strong, plus there was adhesive in there.

Boneheads.

A


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

That can happen with any shipper , it's a sad reality but it happens . 

I think Weber has some good 10's . I would contact him and see what he recommends .


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

So true. Good packing is the best prevention.

I'll see what Weber recommends.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Studiocat (Apr 24, 2007)

What would you guys pick from this page?

https://www.mojomusicalsupply.com/speakers.asp?id=45004&s=10

A


----------

